# Mairico Carving Knife for Christmas



## Preacher Man (Dec 26, 2018)

I really don't know much about it, but I know I'm excited about it!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 26, 2018)

Very Nice, Preacher Man.
I got clothes, and a screen cleaner.
So I can see your new slicer really well.

Can you use it to slice Pork Belly for Burnt Ends?
Sounds to me like a good test. ;)


----------



## old sarge (Dec 26, 2018)

Great looking knife.  I just checked the Mairico site.  5 stars straight across 113 reviews.  Sweet!


----------



## illini40 (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like a great knife! Keep us posted.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 13, 2019)

Here's an action shot slicing up some flank steak for fajitas:


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice Christmas present...  You have some folks that really like you...


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks like it makes nice uniform slices, Preacher.
The right tool for the job, I'd say.


----------



## Preacher Man (Mar 13, 2019)

Here's another action video of it slicing up a corned beef.


----------

